# How do I remove this roman tub spout



## timz (Mar 7, 2012)

I am trying to remove this roman tub spout so i can replace it with a new one. It is mounted on the deck of a tub surrounded by tiles. So the only way to access it from underneath is to break through the tiles. I am hoping I don't need to do that and purchased a similar Delta brand trim kit to replace it with.

There is no set screw on the outside of the spout like current models have. I removed the plate from the underside and also two additional screw that were attaching the metal piece you can see to the brass part. However, it still feels well attached to the tub. I am only able to rotate it slightly and it feels like that is moving a whole piece going down in to the tub.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Tim



IMG_1452 by Tim Znamenacek, on Flickr


IMG_1450 by Tim Znamenacek, on Flickr


IMG_1449 by Tim Znamenacek, on Flickr


IMG_1447 by Tim Znamenacek, on Flickr


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks like an old delta, mounts from the bottom


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is there an access panel on that end?
Look under it to see if there's a large nut where the water goes into it.


----------



## timz (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm not sure what end you are talking about for an access panel. There are no access panels that I can see anywhere on the spout or around the tub itself.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Is there an access panel on that end?
> Look under it to see if there's a large nut where the water goes into it.


 

What are you trying to do replace the complete valve or just the spout? Redressing the trim? Some of those older faucets are hard piped no flexible compression fittings. You’ll need to get under the deck of that tub.


----------



## timz (Mar 7, 2012)

Javiles said:


> What are you trying to do replace the complete valve or just the spout? Redressing the trim? Some of those older faucets are hard piped no flexible compression fittings. You’ll need to get under the deck of that tub.


Just the trim - the spout and the handles.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

timz said:


> I am trying to remove this roman tub spout so i can replace it with a new one. It is mounted on the deck of a tub surrounded by tiles. So the only way to access it from underneath is to break through the tiles. I am hoping I don't need to do that and purchased a similar Delta brand trim kit to replace it with.
> 
> There is no set screw on the outside of the spout like current models have. I removed the plate from the underside and also two additional screw that were attaching the metal piece you can see to the brass part. However, it still feels well attached to the tub. I am only able to rotate it slightly and it feels like that is moving a whole piece going down in to the tub.
> 
> ...


 has to be accesed from bottom..remove locknut and tee assy ...only way to get off:yes:


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

sometimes access panel/cutouts are in a closet in the adjoining room


----------



## Ganthet (Mar 9, 2012)

New user here. I have the exact same spout and am looking to replace it also. I have access to the back side of the tub and found the lock nut and T assembly. Does the entire T junction need to be cut out and replaced? If so what will the new spout mount to? I'm worried this is going to require a new rough-in valve.

I've attached a photo of the T junction. 

Thank you for any assistance


----------



## davcamhi (Jan 31, 2013)

Where any of you able to resolve the issue? I have the exact same faucet, looking to change the trim and have no access to the deck...


----------



## Ganthet (Mar 9, 2012)

I wound up having to cut out the entire assembly and install a new rough-in valve. What I learned was that what I have in my picture above is not a proper rough-in valve, but 2 identical valves soldered together. The spout was also soldered into the junction. I could possibly have removed the spout, but the way my tub is situated the spout did not have room to rotate to unscrew from the junction. A hacksaw and pipe cutter were needed to remove mine. Sorry the news isn't any better.


----------



## davcamhi (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks, Ganthet. I wonder if Tim (the original poster) had the same configuration, or he had a proper rough in (trying to be optimistic)!


----------



## joes plumbing (Jan 27, 2013)

Loosen the nut holding spout to deck of tub then spin the spout out of female adaptor make sure you use a wrench to back the female and go in reverse to put new one on when lined up and tight spin the faucet nut back to tighten spout to deck


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 1, 2013)

I have the EXACT same faucet at TIMZ and no access without removing tile as well. TIMZ... if you have a minute I would really appreciate your feedback on whether you finally got the spout out? And if you had to get to it from underneath... And whether you were happy with the final result.

Feel free to email me at robrehkopf at gmail dot com

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## Mussgm (Dec 5, 2020)

Pop open the small access point under the fill spout towards the base and use a 3/16 hex key to remove the one bolt (don't worry if it drops behind as you can get to it once the unit is off). At this point the whole spout unit comes off by pulling it straight up. It helps to rotate it from side to side as you pull up.


----------



## eaa (Sep 8, 2021)

Mussgm said:


> Pop open the small access point under the fill spout towards the base and use a 3/16 hex key to remove the one bolt (don't worry if it drops behind as you can get to it once the unit is off). At this point the whole spout unit comes off by pulling it straight up. It helps to rotate it from side to side as you pull up.


I just moved into a home with this old faucet - I will try your advise above to get it removed. Do you know if I can replace it with any new kind of faucet? Similar to other posters, I have tile surrounding the faucet and want to avoid removing it all.


----------



## eaa (Sep 8, 2021)

handsomerob said:


> I have the EXACT same faucet at TIMZ and no access without removing tile as well. TIMZ... if you have a minute I would really appreciate your feedback on whether you finally got the spout out? And if you had to get to it from underneath... And whether you were happy with the final result.
> 
> Feel free to email me at robrehkopf at gmail dot com
> 
> ...


How did this work out for you?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Y'all are killing a 9 year old thread. If new information is needed, start a new thread and post pictures of your situation. You'll get a lot more attention.


----------

